# IBS and bra discomfort



## Rainstorm (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi this is my first post here, and I have a lot of questions since I was just diagnosed with IBS. Since this one relates to women, I thought I'd put it here. Do any of you find your bras uncomfortably tight? This is the first symptom I noticed, even before my stomach started feeling weird, and my waistbands on all my pants felt tight. When I check to see how tight my bra is, it's not tight at all, but I can hardly tolerate it and I often undo the clasp when I am home. And this is after I have already added bra extenders. Do you think this is related to IBS? Do any of you have suggestions super comfortable bras that might not irritate me this way?


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes, I have found my bras uncomfortably tight. I abandoned underwired bras that digged in me, and adopted bra extenders.

I was particularly bloated around the diaphragm.

Did you know that your bra strap at the back lies just above your adrenals, the glands that release the stress hormones. I found that the tissues around my adrenals would cramp. Maybe this is what is making your bra uncomfortable too.

If you find that it is stress that is making you bloat here, have a look at this post which may help you, at least in part:

http://sickofibs.com/well-being/a-powerful-ibs-stress-hack/ You may also find that massage on your adrenals with massage oil and essential oil of exotic basil may help give you some relief.

Hope this helps,

Alison


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi! I ditched bras awhile ago and only wear bralettes. No underwire and way more comfortable. I'm not sure where you are but aerie has great, cheap bralettes. Check their website out! 👍


----------



## SamanthaK (Mar 1, 2017)

I feel the same about bras and jeans!!


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Often what happens is that the chest width - so the number part - is too tight. It compresses the lower ribs and stops them moving when you breathe. The opening and closing of the ribs when you breathe helps to improve flood flow to the area of digestion.

Also, if it's too tight in terms of the shoulder straps, it tends to pull you forward and that affects the mobility of your stomach contents flowing through quite so well. It makes you more prone to constipation and a slow digestive tract which are often symptoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)."

Signs of an ill-fitting bra include red marks left on the shoulders and on the back where the clasp is, the straps falling down, the band at the back riding up, 'side-boob' caused by it being too tight and boobs spilling over the cups. When buying bras, the temptation can be to go for the prettiest one on the shelf


----------

